# Cartridge Refill...sahi process



## linardni (May 4, 2006)

I own a HP 3420 model Inkjet printer. For refilling its cartridge I purchased an Amkette black e-fill Inkjet refill system. However the HP cartridge (HP 27) doesn't fit into the refill clip of amkette. Hence I refilled the cartridge  by injecting ink into the vent below the sticker with an injection syringe. With that ink oozes out of the print head. Moreover level of ink is also not shown to have increased when "Ink level" is seen on monitor. Is my refilling process wrong? Plz advice how to refill.


----------



## champ_rock (May 4, 2006)

hp cartridges are not meant for refill, so the "ink level" will nnever increase even if the ink is full.....

also, i think u hve injected more ink than it can hold because of which the ink is oozing out....to solve this try to print some test pages and then wipe the head with a tissue paper... i think then it should be fine....

Amkette black e-fill Inkjet refill system.- i did not know such a thing existed... can u please post a review mentioning its details functioning, prise etc. from ur experience


----------



## linardni (May 5, 2006)

@champ
Plz visit <www.amkette.com> and u will find details abt the e-fill I  have mentioned.


----------



## arupch (May 6, 2006)

well u can refill a HP 27 cartridge. just use a syringe and refill through the  topmost single hole under the sticker. insert the needle deep enough and refill - inject about 8-10ml of ink very slowly or until u see that ink is coming out through other holes - then just withdraw about one ml of ink from the cartridge using the syringe. wipe the holes, and put the sticker on top of it - of use a piece of cellotape. 
now the other part - the ink indicator - yes u can do that too:
remove the cartridge from printer - stick a piece of cellotape on left topmost contacts on the back - be sure to cover only the topmost hole and to cover it fully. insert the cartridge in printer and power on - wait for 20-30 sec - usually the printer will show an error message. open the printer cover - remove the cartridge and remove the cellotape and apply it to the right topmost contact in similar way.  insert the cartridge in printer and power on - wait for 20-30 sec - usually the printer will show an error message. open the printer cover - remove the cartridge and then apply cellotape to both the left and right topmost contacts.  insert the cartridge in printer and power on - wait for 20-30 sec - usually the printer will show an error message. open the printer cover - remove the cartridge and remove both the tapes and insert the cartridge and voila you are done. printer will now show u that "New cartridge installed" and the indicatotr will be full too.
just do an alignment and clean the cartridge till u get satisfactry print. 
one thing to remember - that if u want to refill the cartridge - don't let it completely dry - refill it when u there is a little bit ink left and u are still able to print satisfactorilly.
u can buy bulk black inks (prodot or desmat make) in 100 /200ml packs and u can use a syringe to refill - much cheaper than buying an amkette kit.

___________
this post is a product of extensive Google search a few months ago. Forgot the name of the site.

_______
Thanks
Arup


----------



## q3_abhi (May 7, 2006)

One refilling system is being introduced that support almost all the cartidges (at least of HP). But currently that is available only in Chennai n Pondicherry.


----------



## Kniwor (May 8, 2006)

@arupch 
nice good tutorial....

but these days i think it is wise to get canon inkjets...
the refill is cheap, and u dont have to do illegal refialls...
i got a canon pixema for my friend and it has a diffrent system...  the head and refill detach... so u can just get the plastic refill for 300 from canon itself... and the head is meant to be reused... and when u feel the head is gone bad... just get another one from canon....


----------



## arupch (May 8, 2006)

but with HP and the method that i've outlined each refill costs about Rs. 10/-.(yes - its true). i get 100ml of desmat ink (supplied from 1 ltr bulk packing) for 100 Rs. the HP 27 cartridge holds 10ml ink. so you calculate. 
ohh sorry, forgot to include the price of the syringe....

_______
Arup


----------



## vrnoormd (May 8, 2006)

How to refill the HP LaserJet 1020 Toner ?


----------

